# 2 Females-Hairless & Lilac Colored Now Avialable For Adoption - SD-MN-ND



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue has 2 beautiful females in need of their forever home! Both girls are very sweet and are 6 months old. They do need to be adopted together as they love each other very much! They love to sleep in Cubes, hammocks, etc. and love to play! We do have transportation to MN if needed and we are always more than willing to work out transportation to other areas! Both girls are Very friendly! :heart:

Feel free to email [email protected] or post here for more information!

Visit us at www.starsratrescue.com

Meet Kiya she is a hairless girl who is very friendly once she gets to know you!









Meet Razel, beautiful girl who loves to be held!


----------

